# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Израильские эксперты предложили способ защиты от DDoS-атак

## CyberWriter

Израильские эксперты по сетевой безопасности из компании Radware открыли любопытный способ борьбы с атаками на отказ в обслуживании. Юрий Гущин и Алекс Бехар предлагают обратить активность множества машин, управляемых преступниками (ботнета) против них самих. С помощью этого способа разработчики намерены обмануть машины ботнета, заставляя их думать, что атакуемый сервер подключен к Интернету через слишком медленный канал.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## schlez

если господин Панасенко попросту перевел чужую статью от 18.03.2011 и не добавил в нее ничего нового, должен ли он указывать источник? 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/...rss&nsref=tech

----------

